# Culverts- AM



## thechosenone (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi

any guidance if I need to prepare for Culverts for AM part? If yes, can anyone please direct me to some material on Culverts/


----------



## JMT (Aug 19, 2014)

Are you referring to the culvert design portion (under water resources and environmental)? I believe the CERM adequately answered most review questions I had, and any other questions were easily answered by the FREE reference listed on the NCEES Civil PE Transportation testing Specifications, _"Hydraulic Design of Highway Culverts" . _But I took the Transportation depth so I had printed and 'bound' this FREE reference, like the MUTCD.

If you are curious where else to find something Civil that isn't in your Depth, then I would suggest referencing the information NCEES offers for the other Civil Depths (NCEES offers lots of great info):

http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 19, 2014)

Chapter 19 of the 13th edition CERM has a great section on culvert design, very well laid out. i say this having not taken the exam yet but i don't feel the need to study culverts any more for the AM portion.


----------



## K19 (Aug 19, 2014)

Culverts by their nature can be quite tricky to analyze, model, &amp; design... there are an array of variables to consider (headwater and tailwater conditions, inlet and outlet configurations/losses, friction loss through the pipe itself, etc.), and depending on these the culvert may behave more like an open channel or more like an orifice, may have a hydraulic jump or not, etc. Even in practice with computer programs like HY-8 and HEC-RAS to do the heavy number crunching, a lot of simplifying assumptions are very much the norm.

I agree that the CERM does a fairly good job in covering this topic, though rest assured that if there is anything culvert-related in the a.m. breadth portion, it's most likely going to be a simple definition or concept type question. "Culvert design" is a bit of a stretch for an a.m. syllabus topic as I wouldn't (and the good people at NCEES shouldn't) expect a non-hydro engineer to be able to "design" a culvert.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

I wouldn't expect to see box culverts (in the AM), but I would brush up on my understanding of manning's equation and all the other items listed on the NCEES list of possible AM WR questions - Civil PE Exam..


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I wouldn't expect to see box culverts (in the AM), but I would brush up on my understanding of manning's equation and all the other items listed on the NCEES list of possible AM WR questions - Civil PE Exam..


this. keep in mind that it is the "breadth" section for a reason. The WR/E afternoon depth is much more likely to have a question for this topic.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 19, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't expect to see box culverts (in the AM), but I would brush up on my understanding of manning's equation and all the other items listed on the NCEES list of possible AM WR questions - Civil PE Exam..
> ...


Yup, and the Transpo Depth too, as JMT mentioned.


----------

